# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Anavar, Winstrol, Proviron...GTG.

## tdh_jsn

Heres a little something of what I just got. Sorry if blurry, but what you think?

----------


## tdh_jsn

I know this is good just looking for any experiences with it. Thanks.

----------


## tdh_jsn

Wow its suprising that no one has experience with this UGL.

----------


## Big

> I know this is good just looking for any experiences with it. Thanks.





> Wow its suprising that no one has experience with this UGL.


if you know it's good and know what it is, what else do you need to know?

----------


## trix8

i have the same proviron 
dont really feel anything from it but im pretty sure its legit

----------


## trix8

ive seen the winny before too

----------


## trix8

the provirons called proviraplex google it and youll see a bunch of pics of it

----------


## tdh_jsn

> if you know it's good and know what it is, what else do you need to know?


I am asking experiences with it not if its fake or legit. Sorry If it was not clear in my thread. I have not used UGL before and wanted to know what people if anyone had good results or what they thought. I have a bunch and not sure to start throwing it down the hatch or move it.




> i have the same proviron 
> dont really feel anything from it but im pretty sure its legit


Thanks trix8, I dont know if you would feel much from the proviron but can work well as a muscle hardner or some pct.

----------


## verino

I used their anadrol for 3 weeks with zero results.

----------


## tdh_jsn

> I used their anadrol for 3 weeks with zero results.


Thanks verino for input even if not what I wanted to hear.lol

----------


## verino

lol may work for you just saying it didnt work well for me lol.

----------


## tdh_jsn

Hey thanks for input. I may just throw them back and see what the quality is myself. I find thats probably the best way to test.

----------


## MORPHIN

it seems like a hit or miss with that lab, I used there dbols awhile back and it wasnt not good, but seems that their gear is getting better now...never tried the new batches but been hearing good things, I only use HG now, I dont even bother with UGL's..I dont chance it no more...I'd rather get real pharm grade gear for a little more money

----------


## iraqiwarrior

ive used the var and winny and dbol and theyre all legit i blew up on the var of course ran with sustplex325 but man im lookin crispy

----------


## Sheven

those tabs look damn bad. check out the way is colored nothing is uniformly done. the guy making them was definitely not knowing what he is doing.

----------


## Granovich

i got some winstrol tabs that is yellow and triangle shape doesnt look like this!!!

----------

